# Wire Gauge Question



## Mark in Indiana (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I have a couple of wire gauges: a Starrett and an American Wire Gauge (see pictures). I noticed that on the American wire gauge, it has "non-ferrous metals". They look the same...so why does the American wire gauge have that stamping?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## xalky (Aug 7, 2014)

For some reason,  steel Guage is slightly different than non ferrous Guage.  I seem to remember that it's slightly thinner for non ferrous, and not by a lot.  Sheet metal Guage works the same way, where one is slightly larger than the other.


----------



## awander (Aug 7, 2014)

There are quite a few different Wire Gage standards. 

This page shows just  few of them.

http://www.dave-cushman.net/elect/wiregauge.html


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Aug 7, 2014)

awander said:


> There are quite a few different Wire Gage standards.
> 
> This page shows just  few of them.
> 
> http://www.dave-cushman.net/elect/wiregauge.html



Wow! Thanks for the read. I'm off to Google-land to look up some information.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes electrical wire and steel wire use a differnt standerd


----------

